# Tap Follower (Tubalcain Style)



## PCEQUK (Sep 29, 2021)

Thought it was time to do something with the mini lathe - so made the Tubalcain style tap follower. Also tried first attempt a blueing with heat, not perfect but looks ok.


----------

